# Online ChkIn Ryanair but need to check bag on return?



## LouthLass (19 Nov 2008)

Has anyone recently originally booked an online check in with Ryanair then on the return journey needed to check in one piece of baggage?  I have booked a flight to Manchester with no checked luggage as I didn't think I would need it.  But now, I have decided to avail of a bit of shopping when over there and would like to check it in on the return flight and I was wondering if it was possible to do this?  

Can I just turn up at the Ryanair desk at Manchester and request to check in one bag and at roughly what cost?  I had a look on the website and, if I am reading it right, it seems that I can check it in for £16?  Anyone any experience with this?

All replies appreciated.


----------



## priscilla (19 Nov 2008)

Hi Louthlass,

Go to flight booking and add the bag on at this stage, if you can't get it added this way you will have to purchase it at the airport from ryanair sales desk prior to check-in, leave yourself a bit of extra time as sometimes the queues at sales can be quite long, best to try and do it online before you go if you can at all. Best of luck and have a nice trip.

Priscilla.


----------



## tara83 (20 Nov 2008)

As far as I know you can't check a bag in for one leg of the journey unless you book both flights seperately or else book a bag at the check in desk for the way home


----------



## Satanta (20 Nov 2008)

LouthLass said:


> Can I just turn up at the Ryanair desk at Manchester and request to check in one bag and at roughly what cost? I had a look on the website and, if I am reading it right, it seems that I can check it in for £16? Anyone any experience with this?


I've done this a couple of times, but never at Manchester. 

Can't remember the exact cost for the check in bag, but the aditional 'Airport Check In' fee has never been requested in the four or so times I've done it.


----------



## LouthLass (20 Nov 2008)

Many thanks for all the replies.

Am unable to alter the booking so I will just turn up at Manchester on return journey and see if I can get it checked in, hopefully for a reasonable amount 

Kind regards

LL


----------



## molliesassy (20 Nov 2008)

I recently wanted to do exactly the same. We had already booked in 4 travelling and I went online to add one bag for the return flight and as previously noted you can't add a bag one way if you have booked a return flight. 
Anyway here is how much I was being charged:

€20 checked baggage charge (€10 each way)
€40 desk check-in charge (All 4 had to now check in at the desk - €5 each passenger, each way)
€40 credit card charge!! (€5 per passenger each way - I don't know how they are allowed to get away with this one!)

A grand total of €100 for one bag 

Needless to say I didn't book it.


----------



## Lollix (20 Nov 2008)

I find it easier to book two separate flights when I have to do something like this. AFAIK the system doesn't allow you to do it with a return ticket.
Watch the prices on the return leg; when you book a single back from the UK the price is in sterling.


----------



## LouthLass (20 Nov 2008)

Lollix/Mollie,  many thanks for your responses.  The situation is that I have already booked the flights and its just now that I realise I will want to check in one bag when I get to Manchester.  I am hoping I can just walk up to the Ryanair desk and ask to check in the bag and not get charged a ridiculous amount of money.

From what Santanta has said, this may be possible so fingers crossed


----------



## shoppergal (23 Nov 2008)

i did exactly this a few weeks ago. booked return flights from shannon to birmingham but then after doing the online check in for both legs did some shopping while i was there. 

went to the ryanair desk at birmingham airport and had to pay £20(£16 for the bag and £4 for the airport check-in). My mother was with me and there was no issue at all with her having the online check in done and didn't have to pay any extra for her.


----------



## LouthLass (24 Nov 2008)

shoppergal said:


> i did exactly this a few weeks ago. booked return flights from shannon to birmingham but then after doing the online check in for both legs did some shopping while i was there.
> 
> went to the ryanair desk at birmingham airport and had to pay £20(£16 for the bag and £4 for the airport check-in). My mother was with me and there was no issue at all with her having the online check in done and didn't have to pay any extra for her.




Shoppergal - this is exactly what I wanted to hear!!  Many thanks for that, fingers crossed it will be the same for me

Kind regards

LL


----------



## poppy265 (28 Nov 2008)

Hi 

I always use online check-in going to Liverpool and then do shopping over there so need to check in a bag on the way home.  I always only check in online for the outgoing flight and on the way home you can pay at the ryanair desk for your bag, but you will have to pay for airport checkin aswell.  I think it was 24 stg for my one bag but as there were two passengers on the one booking we both had to pay for the airport check in.


----------

